# Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen



## lotta (18. Mai 2013)

Hier möchte ich euch  gerne, von meiner Teichaktion, dieses Frühjahrs berichten.
Gestecktes Ziel:  mehr Teichtiefe zu erreichen.                                        Positiver Nebeneffekt:  höheres Volumen
Da uns beim letztjährigen Anlegen des Teiches, leider durch das immer wieder nachdrückende Grundwasser, deutliche technische Grenzen - die Teichtiefe betreffend - gesetzt wurden,           war mir schon klar, dass dieses Jahr noch eine Modifizierung, von Nöten ist.
Ich habe ja nun ein Jahr Zeit gehabt, mich kreuz und quer durchs Forum und diverse Bücher zu lesen,  mir Tipps bei Teichfreunden zu holen und dazu zu lernen,                                   um zu versuchen, das Beste aus den vorhandenen Gehebenheiten, zu machen. 
Da das "gute Wetter“, ziemlich lange auf sich warten ließ, habe ich also schon bei nur wenigen Plusgraden, direkt nach der Eisschmelze, mit dem Umbau begonnen.
Torsten(Pammler) war so nett, mir übriges Material seines Teichbaus zu schicken.
Von Andreas(Zermalmer), habe ich einen Rest Ufermatte abgekauft.
Mathias 2508, Patrick K, Geisy (Norbert), blackbird(Tim), waren so lieb , mich zu beraten
Und mit meiner Familie zusammen, habe ich noch mal einiges an großen und kleinen Feldsteinen gesammelt.
Dann habe ich begonnen, die Pflanzen in zwei Mörtelkübeln zwischenzulagern,                   das Wasser größtenteils abzulassen, den Teichboden zu reinigen, die Steine zu entfernen,            den Steg abzubauen… (Meine Fische befanden sich noch in der Winter IH)
Danach wurde die Teichfolie hochgeklappt und der Erhöhungsrand konstruiert.                 Diese Kunststoffschalung , habe ich dann mit Beton ausgegossen und das Gelände um den Teich,        mit unzähligen Schubkarren, voll übriger Erde aus dem Garten angefüllt.
Da ich keine neue Folie kaufen wollte(die „Alte“ ist erst ein knappes Jahr alt), habe ich eben die Teichfläche etwas verkleinern müssen, somit sind die ganz flachen Pflanzstufen leider weggefallen,  aber  gleichzeitig auch die unweigerlich entstehenden „Gammelecken“.
Die Folie, habe ich über den Kunststoffrand gezogen (sehr praktische Lösung , für die Kapilarsperre)   und dann die Pflanzstufen mit, aus der Ufermatte selber gebastelten Pflanztaschen, gestaltet.     Teilweise habe ich danach, die Unterwasserpflanzen gesetzt und die Pflanztaschen bepflanzt.                         
Gleichzeitig habe ich versucht, den Folienrand durch die Matten zu verdecken, allerdings habe ich sie nicht über den Rand hinausgezogen, um keine Sogwirkung und somit keinen Wasserverlust zu riskieren.
Als der Teich, dann mit Leitungswasser und z.T. IH Wasser komplett gefüllt war, konnte ich das Niveau an allen Rändern noch korrigieren und sogleich, mit der Randgestaltung beginnen.
  
Auch der Bachlauf, wurde komplett neu gestaltet und erheblich verbreitert, da ich diesen gleichzeitig, als Pflanzenfilter nutzen möchte. Der Bachlauf, wird durch das rückfließende Wasser von       Pumpe, UV und Druckfilter, über einen kleinen Wasserfall gespeist  und am Ende, über eine weitere kleine Staustufe, in den Teich zurückgeführt.
Ich habe unendlich viele neue Pflanzen dazugekauft und gesetzt, aber da müssen noch einige viele dazu kommen. Allerdings, muss ich den neuen Pflänzchen, wohl  erst einmal ein wenig Zeit lassen,       um endlich der Sonne entgegenzustreben (so sie denn nun kommt und bleibt).
Zur Entfernung der anfangs auftretenden Schwebealgen, habe ich zuerst einen Kleinversuch des VLCVF mit einem Damenstrumpf und Filtervlies gemacht und danach dann einen Sack genäht…   und siehe da, das funktioniert super gut. Danke an alle Tipp Geber.
Zu guter Letzt durften dann die Fische nach einigen Wochen und eingelaufenem Filter, endlich nach dem langen Winter in ihr neues, altes Reich zurückkehren. __ Frösche und __ Kröten, waren schon vor ihnen freiwillig bei und eingezogen, sowie auch ein Entenpaar, welches ein bissel zähneknirschend von uns geduldet wird.    
Nun hoffe ich, dass ich mit diesem Bericht, einigen“ Teichumbauern“ eventuell nützliche Tipps geben und den  Interessierten eine kurzweilige Lektüre und Freude an den Fotos bereiten konnte.   
Ganz besonders, würde ich mich aber über Kritik, (positive wie negative)                      sowie Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen, denn man kann immer und an allem, etwas besser machen.  Nach und nach wird sowieso immer wieder was verändert und optimiert, das ist ja der Spaß an diesem Hobby.
Ich freue mich auf eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## lotta (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichvolumen erhöht, Teichtiefe dazugewonnen kl. Doku*

ach 
und hier noch einige Fotos, welche nicht mehr in den Beitrag gepasst haben


----------



## Patrick K (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo Sum sum 






Ohne vieler Worte


                                                RESPECT



Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hi Bine!
Sieht alles recht gut aus ,die Brücke sieht nicht so richtig stabil aus und ihr werdet auch nicht jünger,ein zwei fix geht es mit der Zeit recht schnell voran.Ich meine wenigstens ein Geländer währe angebracht,aber ich denke: daran wird noch gearbeitet.
Darf ich mal einen Tipp abliefern?Was hälst Du davon die Brücke in einen halb Kreis zu bauen, mit ein oder zwei Stempel in der Mitte. Unter die Stempel kann man entweder Schaumgummi an nageln(mit einen Pappnagel) oder Flies,und Flies darunter legen.
Alles mit einer dreiecks Halterung stabilisiert,wie man es von Fachwerkhäusern kennt.


LG Ron!


----------



## lotta (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hi Ron,
das ist eine gute Idee, mit den Zwischenstützen, da werd ich mich mal dran machen
Allerdings ist unser Steg tatsächlich stabiler, als er aussieht
Hat schon das ganze letzte Jahr, die komplette Familie gemeinsam ertragen,
bisher sind wir noch alle schwindelfrei.. und das mit dem Alter...mal schauen. 
Ich wollte den Steg einfach nicht zu massiv in den Vordergrund rücken.
Aber 2 Streben, in der Mitte, können ja wirklich nicht schaden.
Brauche ich dazu Walaba -Holz, oder was kann ich denn da für ein Holz, oder anderes Material nehmen, 
damit es unter Wasser nicht schnell fault? Hast du da noch einen Tip für mich?
Schonmal herzlichenn Dank Ron
LG Bine


----------



## _didi_ (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Irgendein Hartholz und 2-3 Schichten flüssige Teichfolie. Hab ich unter meinem Steg auch.
Hartholz musst du nicht grundieren.
Darunter packst du 2 Lagen festes Vlies

didi


----------



## Bambus Mami (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Liebe Sum Sum,

eine Heidenarbeit,die du dir da gemacht hast.
Da kannst du wirklich sehr stolz drauf sein!

Mein Kompliment!

Und jetzt mach ein bisschen langsamer, setz' dich mal auf das Bänkchen und genieß dein Paradies!
Verdient haste's ja!

dickes Küsschen
Mami


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo Bine,

das sollte für die nächsten 100 Jahre halten

 

wichtig: den Beton min. 1-2 Wochen an Land abbinden lassen (sonst geht der pH wert in die höhe) 

ganz wichtig: ned alleine machen, helfen lassen - das Ding könnte schwer sein (die Lumbalis mögen das ned so )


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hi Bine!
Die ganze Fraktion der Hart-Hölzer kannst Du nehmen. Nicht Streichen, anbrennen, so werden schon seit Jahrhunderten Häuser die am oder im Wasser stehen gebaut. Verkohltes Holz kann nicht mehr vermodern jedenfalls nicht so schnell. Das beste Beispiel ist unangefochten Venedig!
Das gibt es schon seid mehr als 300 Jahre. Dann hält Deine Brücke länger als der Teich, auf alle Fälle unter Wasser  ,das über Wasser wird dann schon weg sein.
So wäre es richtig, aber ich glaube keiner hier im Forum hat es gemacht (mich eingeschlossen).
Also unbehandeltes Hartholz nehmen und rein damit ins Wasser.
Musst Du selbst wissen.

LG Ron!!


----------



## lotta (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

 Danke, für eure Tips
ich werde berichten, wenn ich mich entschieden habe 
und die Idee in die Tat umgesetzt wird


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo Ron,

und wie machst du die Pfosten am Grund fest


----------



## lotta (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

ich hab da nochmal was , zu meinem Steg...
das ist der Blick  gen Himmel,  
wenn ich mich der länge nach ,
genießend, auf meinem Steg ausbreite. 
Außerdem, lassen sich die Fische von dort aus , bestens mit der Hand füttern


----------



## samorai (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

He Mitch!
Na entweder Dein Vorschlag(Betonwanne),oder mein Vorschlag in Beitrag Nr.4 letzter Satz.

LG Ron!


----------



## lotta (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hi
wenn nun doch endlich der Sommer, auch bei uns Einzug halten würde, :beten1
dann könnten die armen Pflänzchen in den beiden "Bachlaufpflanzfilterbecken" ,
endlich ein wenig an Pracht und Größe zulegen. 
aber leider immernoch und...saukalt


----------



## muh.gp (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Wenn Du den Sommer auch fast unsichtbar schreibst... Wie soll er da kommen!


----------



## Pammler (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*



Fein gemacht! So hatte ich es mir erhofft, perfekte Arbeit

 Darauf erst mal!

Wenn ich Dir wieder mal helfen kann, mach ich das gerne, bei dem Erfolg rh


----------



## lotta (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

 danke  Pammi.... Torsten
das Lob tut gut


----------



## Mathias2508 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Moin Bine,

Da hast du in der kurzen Zeit aber viel geschafft.Die Erhöhung ist echt Klasse geworden.  Und wenn das ganze rings um den Teich wieder am wachsen ist,ist das doch wieder Natur pur.So wie das ganze Umfeld bei euch.


----------



## lotta (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Gestern habe ich noch __ Brunnenkresse in den Bachlauf gepflanzt,
in der Hoffnung, dass sie, bei sich endlich zeigenden Sonnenstrahlen, so richtig schön wuchert.
  
Die restlichen Pflänzchen wachsen zwar schon, aber leider frieren sie wohl auch noch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## blackbird (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hi Bine, 
das sieht richtig hübsch aus. 
Gefällt mir gut. 
Liebe Grüße aus dem verregneten Berlin.
Tim


----------



## lotta (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Kleines Update,
mit einigen neuen Pflänzchen im Bachlauf (endlich Sonne)
... und in den nächsten Tagen, kommen noch weitere Pflanzen dazu...


----------



## blackbird (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hey Bine. 
Das sieht richtig hübsch aus bei Dir! 
Wie macht sich denn die/das UVC?
Liebe Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## lotta (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hi Tim, 
danke für die 
Ja, ich denke das mit der Wasserklarheit und der/ die/ das UVC wird klappen,
habe das Gefühl, es ist schon besser geworden.
Aber wie bei ALLEM, es braucht eben ein bissel Geduld
Ich werde dann mal Fotos machen, wenn das Wasser KRISTALLKLAR ist
Liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## lotta (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo Zusammen,
das Wasser, ist nun Dank einer Kombination aus:
10 Tage UVC, einem VLCVFilter und  der vielen, mittlerweile prächtig wachsenden Pflanzen schön klar geworden.


----------



## Mathias2508 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Moin Bine,

das sieht ja richtig Klasse bei dir aus.Und das so kurz nach dem Umbau.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo Bine



> Dank einer Kombination aus:
> 10 Tage UVC, einem VLCVFilter und der vielen, mittlerweile prächtig wachsenden Pflanzen schön klar geworden.



du hast den fast übermenschlichen zielstrebigen  Fleiß vergessen und die Liebe zum Detail ...............


Ich kann dir nur GRATULIEREN zu diesem hervorragenden Teich ,da hast du dir was Wunderschönes geschaffen.


Gruss aus der Kaffeeecke Patrick


----------



## Sternenstaub (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo Bine,
dem was Patrick geschrieben hat ist nichts hinzuzufügen und sehe ich genau so.
Klasse Arbeit

l G Angelika


----------



## Springmaus (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo,


echt toll geworden


----------



## lotta (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*


Ich danke euch, 
das motiviert für die restlichen Arbeiten, welche noch anstehen .


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hi Sabine,

das ist echt klasse was du da in der kurzen Zeit geschafft hast   

und das "Bachlaufpflanzfilterbecken" ist ja auch schon sehr gut eingewachsen.


----------



## lotta (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Danke Geli, für die schöne __ Krebsschere 

und hier ein Foto, vom klaren Wasser, 
die Fische befinden sich auf 1mTiefe


----------



## lotta (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Dieser arme Kerl, 
hat sich von meiner "Weiterbauktion" partout nicht vertreiben lassen wollen
Er tat mir richtig leid, ist sicher 5Mal ins Wasser geflüchtet, 
wenn ich bis auf wenige cm dran war,:sorry nur um wenige Minuten später, 
wieder an der selben Stelle zu sitzen und sich von mir erneut stören zu lassen.rh


----------



## Mathias2508 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Moin Bine,
das nennt sich glaube ich auch Bauaufsicht.


----------



## lotta (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Joooo Mathias,
 der Kleine hat seine Bauaufsicht sehr ernst genommen
und ich hab ein wenig "weitergewerkelt"und mich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen
anbei einige aktuelle "Fertigstellungs-Fotos"
Wobei, *fertig *ist das Drumherum, noch lange nicht


----------



## lotta (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

So,
noch ein wenig Randgestaltung von heute ...
meine Bauaufsicht, war auch wieder dabei und hat sich nicht erschrecken lassen,
 er scheint mich zu mögen


----------



## Springmaus (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo,

 so langsam komme ich ins grübeln! Im Ernst

Vielleicht solltest Du Ihn küssen der drängt sich ja regelrecht auf!


Oh mein Gott es gibt Ihn wirklich " Den Prinzen "



Kannst Du bitte ein Foto machen lassen wenn Du Ihn küsst ! Danke


----------



## lotta (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hi Doris,
ich werde mal schauen, wenn er es sich gefallen lässt, dann schicke ich dir ein
" Froschprinzküssfoto"
und hoffe, dass mein Liebster nicht eifersüchtig wird


----------



## lotta (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

... wenn auch noch immer nicht die Seerosen,
aber meine   Krebsscheren blühen... Jippiehhh


----------



## Springmaus (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo


 wo ist das Knutschfoto ?


Krebsscheren hab ich auch tief unten im Teich und wollen nicht hochkommen


----------



## einfachichKO (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo Sabine,

eine sehr schöne "Naturnahe" Anlage die Du Dir da gebastelt hast... gefällt mir sehr gut...top 

Wo ist der "Gefällt mir" Button?


----------



## sexyskillz (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

ein wirklich SAUschöner Teich. 
genau da will ich ja eigentlich auch hin. 
Die vielen Steine und Pflanzen sind ein richtiges Biotop. 

Gruss
Fabian


----------



## lotta (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hey
ich danke euch    Horst und Fabian
das Lob tut gut, nach all der Arbeit und dem Bemühen, das Beste draus zu machen.

Weiterhin, bin ich natürlich auch 
für jegliche konstruktive Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge dankbar


----------



## lotta (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Kleines Update,
*so:*
 

 sieht es heute  30.09.13 , an unserem herbstlichen Teichlein aus.
Bald kommt der erste "Abdeckversuch" aus Dachlatten und Jakodurplatten drauf,
dann werde ich weiter berichten


----------



## lotta (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Ich hab schon mal ein wenig abgedeckt,
aber da das Wetter ja noch mal "schön" werden soll,
lass ich noch ein bisschen Sonnenlicht rein.
Und nach guten Tips von gestern Abend, habe ich die dünnen Dachlatten ,
gegen 40 /60 Kanthölzer ausgetauscht und die Pumpe samt Filter, nochmal angeworfen.
Nun werde ich mal sehen, was mich der kommende Winter lehrt


----------



## simon (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

hallo
meiner einer muss doch mal nachfragen was das gibt wenns fertig is??


----------



## lotta (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Sorry Simon, 
eben nur einen ersten "Winterabdeckungsversuch" ,für dieses Jahr
Aus Jakodurplatten und 4x5cm Fichten Kanthölzern
Habe ich mich da so missverständlich ausgedrückt gehabt?
Schildere mir doch gerne mal deine Frage genauer


----------



## simon (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

ja das hab ich gesehn das es jakodur in verbindung mit latten is
nur frage ich mich warum du das machst,also was willst du damit erreichen
also eher so als verständnisfrage 

war ja lange zeit nicht da im forum,und bei manchen entwicklungen verstehe ich den sinn dahinter nicht immer gleich

und oma sagte   immer fragen wenn du was nicht verstehst
grüssle und so


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo lotta,

wieviel mm hat das Jako/styrodur? 40 o. 50mm?

Gruß


----------



## Michael H (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

jetzt deckst du ja noch nicht alles ab wie ich gelesen hab , heißt das wenns richtig kalt wird wird alles abgedeckt...?
Wenn ja macht des den Fischen nichts wenn die ein paar Monate im Dunkeln rumschwimmen ...?


----------



## mitch (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo Sabine,

und was ist mit der kalten Luft die zur Seite reinkommt  (Thermoskanne ohne Deckel)

verhindern die Platten so ein Abkühlung des Teichwassers  ich denke mal eher nicht.

​mein Senf dazu:
ich würde die Platten direkt aufs Wasser legen, ich hatte so die letzten 3 Jahre keine Probleme damit (unter den Platten war kein Eis)


----------



## einfachichKO (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Ich muss jetzt auch mal fragen was der Sinn der Abdeckung ist.
Wofür Jakodur?
Soll der Teich nicht zu frieren oder soll auf diese Art und Weise kein Laub rein fallen?...


----------



## simon (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

hallo sabine
wie im chat am morgen bereits besprochen,war mein nachfragen nicht böse gemeint.
nun da es eine diskusion gibt hat es sich rentiert.
meine meinung ist entweder wie von mitch beschrieben die platten direkt aufs wasser
oder aber eine art häuschen zu bauen kniestock würd ja mit 10 cm langen und flachen dach drauff.
die ganze isolation ist so gut wie ihr schwächster punkt
gruss


----------



## lotta (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo @all
Danke für die rege Diskussion.
Also, zum besseren Verständnis , erkläre ich euch nochmal meinen Plan:

Im Moment, baue und versuche ich mich ja noch , an meiner ersten Winterabdeckung
Somit bin ich offen für jegliche Kritik und Tips.
Die ersten Tips, von Patrick K, habe ich bereits umgesetzt.
D.h.stärkere Balken genommen und Unterlagsscheiben für die Schrauben.
Zur Zeit, da das Wetter nochmal akzeptabel werden soll,
habe ich noch lange nicht alles abgedeckt.
Wenn es dann richtig kalt ist, 
werde ich komplett mit den 40mmPlatten zudecken.
Sowie evtl. eine Doppelstegplatte vorne reinsetzen 
um zu sehen, was sich unter den Platten über den Winter tut.
Des Weiteren, wird der Rand(da recht unförmig),
zusätzlich zu den zugeschnittenen Jakodurplatten ,mit Luftpolsterfolie isoliert
und die komplette Teichoberfläche, mit Folie abgedeckt.
Also entsteht , durch die Höhe meines Stegs,
 eine Neigung von ca 15cm über Wasserniveau bis auf ca 5cm über Wasserniveau.
Allerdings komplett abgedichtet, bis auf ein "Eifreihalterloch", dachte ich mir.
So, nun warte ich mal auf weitere, gerne gehörte, Fragen und Zweifel


----------



## lotta (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hmmm
und nun kommen so gar keine Rückmeldungen mehr?
Wo bleiben denn die  Ratschläge oder Kritik, 
damit ich die Chance habe,  bis zum Einzug des Winters,
 alles richtig und effektiv zu machen?


----------



## lotta (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hi 
 nun hat Mitch mich per privatchat  vollends verunsichert...
Direkt drauf, aufs Wasser ... mit den Platten,
oder doch lieber mit Luft drunter

oder doch lieber noch mit Folie drum rum
und...

mit Holz drunter oder drüber, 
mit Doppelstegplatte , 2 - 3 0der eher keine?
Der doofe Winter, birgt tausend weitere Fragen

Möchte mir denn_* hier*_ niemand weiteres helfen


----------



## mitch (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hallo du Verunsicherte,

meine Meinung steht in #50

jeder von uns wohnt in einer anderen Gegend mit mehr oder weniger Schnee / Kälte von daher würde ich, wenn ich weiß das es kalt werden kann und ich kein Eis auf dem Teich haben will die Platten direkt auf das Wasser legen. 

Wenn der Rand eingefriert macht das nix - je weniger Eis auf dem Teich ist desto weniger Probleme im Frühjahr wenn es taut und das Wasser dann richtig kalt wird 



> um H²O von -0°C auf +0°C zu bringen brauche ich genauso viel energie wie es von 0°C auf +80°C zu bringen.
> 
> beim schmelzen von eis/schnee bedeutet das
> *WÄRMEENTZUG ==> das wasser wird kälter*
> ​und dann kann es für __ empfindliche fische zu kalt werden


 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25747/?q=eis



ich hatte so die letzten Jahre keine Probleme, außer mit meinen Dachlawinen, aber das ist ne andere Story


----------



## Mathias2508 (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Moin Bine,
ich kann mich da nur Mitch und seiner Meinung anschließen.Einfach die Platten auf das Wasser legen und die Latten zum beschweren drauflegen.
Selbst bei uns in der Region gibt es Unterschiede,in Bezug des Wetters und der Auswirkung auf unsere Teiche.

Liebe Grüße Mathias


----------



## Moonlight (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*



lotta schrieb:


> Wenn es dann richtig kalt ist,
> werde ich komplett mit den 40mmPlatten zudecken.
> Sowie evtl. eine Doppelstegplatte vorne reinsetzen
> um zu sehen, was sich unter den Platten über den Winter tut.
> ...



Also ich sehe keinerlei Probleme, wenn Du die Abdeckung so machst wie geplant. 
Platten direkt aufs Wasser finde ich persönlich nicht gut. Liegt aber wohl daran, dass ich dem Ganzen nicht vertraue und ich dann das Gefühl hätte, es findet kein Gasaustausch statt.



lotta schrieb:


> Allerdings komplett abgedichtet, bis auf ein "Eifreihalterloch", dachte ich mir.



Wo soll denn das Loch hin und wo willst Du das Loch rein machen ... in das Jakodur? Wozu ein Loch? Damit kühlt die Luft drunter doch aus.
Das versteh ich nicht.

Mandy


----------



## lotta (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Hi Mandy,
lieb von dir, dass du mich in meinem Plan bestärkst.
Das mit der Öffnung, ist natürlich Quatsch... da hast du Recht
Ich werde den Lüfterstein , einfach unter der geschlossenen Isolierung  laufen lassen.

Anbei mal  Fotos, von meiner bisherigen Abdeckung. 
   

Tagsüber, bei Sonnenschein öffne ich immer noch einige Platten.
Wenn es richtig unter Null °C wird, kommt die Folie noch drüber.

Wenn noch jemand Tips oder Verbesserungsvorschläge für mich hat,
noch kann ich was verändern


----------



## Moonlight (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Ja Sabine,

einen Verbesserungsborschlag habe ich.
Man legt Balken/Latten nie so hin wie Du ... da halten sie zu wenig Gewicht.
Bitte schraube das noch mal auseinander und lege sie hochkant hin.

 

Ansonsten ist das was ich sehe vollkommen in Ordnung.

Mandy


----------



## lotta (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

Klar Mandy... 
das waren nur die alten Unterkonstruktionsfotos...
vor allem zum Messen und Probieren gemacht
Ist sowiso schon alles geändert.
 aber DANKE trotzdemGrüße Bine


----------



## Pammler (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## kagawa (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Doku Teichvolumen erhöht und Tiefe gewonnen*

ein sehr, sehr, sehr gutes bericht, vielen Dank und viel erfolg von mir!


----------



## lotta (22. Apr. 2014)

UPDATE...

Der Frühling ist da  und ich möchte euch gerne mal wieder berichten.
Alle Fische, haben den Winter gut überstanden (hätten sie wohl auch in diesem Winter, ohne meine Abdeckung geschafft)
Mittlerweile wachsen die Pflanzen prima , allerdings ist mein Wasser, nach ...GLASKLAR ...unter der Abdeckung,
momentan sehr "grüntrüb".
Trotz allem möchte ich hier einige Eindrücke, meines " Frühlingsteichs" anhängen.


----------



## Nordlys (15. Juli 2014)

Wirklich ein toller Teich, hole dier bloss keine __ Enten ;-)


----------



## lotta (15. Juli 2014)

Hei Jörg, 
danke für dein Kompliment.
Nein, ich verjage die wilden __ Enten, welche mir oftmals den Teich durchwühlen und mir den Steg vollschei......
Aber sie versuchen es jedes Frühjahr aufs Neue.
Dabei haben sie einen Naturbach in nur knapp 2m Entfernung


----------



## lotta (15. Juli 2014)

Ach und 
by the way, mal ein diesjähriges Update


----------



## Nordlys (22. Juli 2014)

Kannst du noch etwas ueber deine Pumpe und Filter schreiben.
Ih finde es top gelungen wie sich der Teich in die Umgebung einpasst. 
Das ist auch mein Ziel, nur Leider leichter gesagt wie umgestzt


----------



## DbSam (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bine,

hat Dir schon jemand gesagt, dass Deine Wasserlandschaft toll aussieht? Also wirklich Klasse?
Und sich so in der schönen Mischung aus 'verlodderten' Naturmaterialien und deren Gestaltung so richtig schön in die Landschaftsecke einzufügen scheint? (Jedenfalls den Fotos nach zu urteilen)

Ja, hat schon jemand gemacht?
              Egal, dann sag ich es Dir nochmal: Super gefällt mir. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2014)

Danke Carsten, 
ja der/die Eine oder Andere,
hat sich schonmal dazu hinreißen lassen.
Ich danke Dir sehr für Dein Lob.
Das freut mich, nach all der Knochenarbeit sehr.


Ich hab noch ein kleines Update, 
denn aus der "irren Wildnis", 
ist in den 2 vergangenen Wochen,
mit weiterer schweißtreibenden Knochenarbeit, 
etwas mehr Struktur in die Teichlandschaft gekommen.
Gartenhäuschen aufgebaut und gestrichen, 
Teichterrasse angelegt und gepflastert,
(das gesamte Material, musste ca 70 m weit mit der Schubkarre vom Hänger vor dem Haus angekarrt werden)
Hängeschaukel und Holzliegestuhl gebaut
Ich hoffe, es gefällt dir auch jetzt noch immer.            

Und aktuell von heute , randvoll bei Regen
   

DankeBine


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2014)

Hey Jörg,
Ich danke auch Dir, für Deine lobenden Worte.
Die Landschaft war schon lange da,
Ich hab da dann nur den Teich reingesetzt.

Zum Filter und meiner Pumpe, folgendes:
Ich betreibe diese 15000Liter mit einer 3600l/h Pumpe
(ich dachte lange Zeit, dass sie zu schwach wäre, trotz des klaren und guten Wassers.
Dann hab ich mal versuchsweise eine 20000Liter Pumpe drangehängt , 
welche mir fast meine Pflanzen aus dem Bachlauf / Pflanzenfilter  weggeschwemmt hat.)

Also bin ich der Meinung, dass meine Pumpe genau richtig für mein Systhem ist.

Jeder Teich tickt eben anders.

Zu Anfangs (da war der Teich noch kleiner) hatte ich einen Druckfilter.
Irgend etwas in dieser Art:  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Druckfilter-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item20e925c279

Das reichte mir im letzten Jahr, nach der Vergrößerung nicht mehr.
Ich wollte absolut klares Wasser, gute Wasserqualität und das Beste,
für meine Teichbewohner.

Dann habe ich mir nach VLCVF Filter Versuchen,
eine Filtertonne dazu gebaut,
"stümperhaft" vielleicht, 
aber sie funktioniert super!
Ich möchte sie nimmer missen.
Außerdem  einen UVC kurzzeitig dazwischen geschaltet.
Also ich nutze meinen Druckfilter als Vorfilter, 
dann kommt im Frühjahr für einige Wochen, oder bei Bedarf, die UVC dazu geschaltet.
Dann kommt die Tonne.
Versteckt ist sie hier, hinter der "auf alt getrimmten Mauer" neben dem Bachlauf

 

Aussehen tut das Filterchaos so:
 

Wenn Du den Aufbau des Tonnenfilters, noch genau wissen möchtest, 
kann ich gerne darüber berichten.

Du schaffst das mit dem Integrieren in die Landschaft sicher auch.
Viel Glück und vor Allem,
Freude und Herzblut wünsche ich Dir dabei
Bine


----------



## DbSam (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bine,

Du machst es mir schwer und Du wirst mich vielleicht erschlagen...  

Ich fange mal so an:
      Die Bilder von heute sehen auch wieder super aus, besonders die zwei Regenbilder.

Zum Styling:
Es gibt viele verschiedene Teichtypen. Um mal zwei extrem Verschiedene zu nennen, da wäre zum einen Tims (blackbird) Teichpoolgarten. Alles geradlinig, der Pool ist im Winkel die kleine Terasse, die Sitze, die Wege, alles. Selbst die Natur wurde hier zurecht gestylt und der kompletten Gestaltung angepasst/untergeordnet. Insgesamt hat das eine klasse Wirkung und sieht super aus. Gefällt mir die Anlage, gute Wirkung, gut abgestimmt - passt.

Deine Teichanlage ist eine ganz andere:
Bis zum Beitrag #68 hatte ich den Eindruck, dass Du ganz klar das Ziel der Natürlichkeit verfolgst und die ganzen 'technischen Errungenschaften' sorgsam unter Naturmaterialen versteckst und eine "wunderschön liederlich geordnete Natürlichkeit" erzeugt hast. Auf den Fotos wirkte das Alles fast wie ein natürlicher Teich, wie aus einem Guss, es passte alles. Super.

Nun präsentierst Du weiße Holztüren und Betonpflaster...
Ooooch nööööö......

- Wenn die farbliche Gestaltung der Holzhütte im weiteren Umfeld noch einmal auftaucht, dann revidiere ich hiermit meine Meinung.
- Und ich hoffe, dass das olle Betonpflaster irgendwo übrig war, sonst hättest Du ganz sicher anderes Material genutzt. 

Die Schaukel und die Holzbank werden sich in spätestens einem Jahr dem Look des Teiches angepasst haben. 
Die Gestaltung an sich finde ich immer noch Klasse, bis auf eben den Material- und Farbfehler. Da klärst Du mich sicher noch auf....

Also der anfängliche Wow-Effekt ist leider etwas kleiner geworden.... Es sieht aber insgesamt immer noch sehr schön aus, ehrlich. Besonders der Teich. 


Liebe Bine, bitte bitte nimm mir das nicht krumm. Ich bin so, ich kann nicht anders und bin mit meiner Arbeit genauso kritisch.
Ich sehe all Deine Arbeit die in diesem Projekt steckt. Ich habe alle diese Arbeiten schon einmal ausgeführt und weiß wo die Fallstricke liegen und wieviel Zeit und Aufwand man in später nicht so sichtbare Dinge stecken kann... Hut ab, schön geworden. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Und bitte nicht so dolle zurück schlagen... 

PPS:
Es ist so schwer in einem Forum, dem Anderen den persönlichen Eindruck mitzuteilen und diesem nicht weh zu tun...
Ich habe viermal angefangen zu schreiben...


Edit:
Auch die Filtertonne ist so herrlich versteckt...


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2014)

Hey Carsten 
ich bin da ,
was ehrliche Kritik angeht,
sehr lässig drauf.
Du hast sicher völlig recht mit deiner Einschätzung.

Der ursprüngliche Plan war:
Mit extrem wenig Geld, eine kleine Idylle zu schaffen.

Dann musste man einigermaßen "sauberen Fußes zum Teich gelagen.
(er befindet sich am Ende des 2000m² Grundstücks.)
Später kam eine kleine Sitzfläche aus geschenkt bekommenen Steinen 
und geschenktem Holz dazu...
Bei jedem Teichfest, 
saßen einige Leute mit 1-2 (von 4 Stuhlbeinen) im Matsch...
Außerdem war dann kein Vorbeikommen mehr (ohne Absturzgefahr in den Teich)
Wir haben einen sehr feuchten, moorigen Garten.

Und nun haben wir uns endlich diesen "Gartenhaus Traum" erfüllt, 
denn so oft rennen wir beim Grillen, 
60 Meter an die überdachte Hausterrasse zurück (und das dann mit 10-15 Gästen ).
Nun können wir nur eben einige Meter weiter ins Trockene rutschen.

Das Konzept meiner Teichplanung, habe ich trotz allem versucht beizubehalten.
Ich liebe Natur und Materialmix, Natursteine, Kies, Pflaster, Metall, Holz etc.

Ja, die Steine waren zum Teil vorhanden, 
+ca 10m² "allerverschiesenste Pflaster" geschenkt bekommen 
und nur 10 m² dazu gekauft.

Nun habe ich versucht, einigermaßen plan zu arbeiten 
(und das bei den verschiedenen Größen und vor allem Stärken der Steine)
Da waren von 3 cm bis 8 cm Dicke, alles dabei.

Aber mir war wichtig, dass wir mit 2 Tischen und_* vielen*_ Stühlen, 
einigermaßen gut sitzen können und 
trotzdem niemand beim Vorbeilaufen droht, 
in den Teich zu fallen.

Noch sieht alles sehr neu gemacht aus, 
aber warte mal einige Wochen /Monate, 
ich kenne unseren Garten...
Der holt sich ziemlich viel zurück

Ich danke dir aber für deine ehrlichen Worte und 
wenn du Anregungen hast,
bitte immer her damit.

Schön, dass du Dir die Zeit genommen hast, 
Dich mit meinem Teich und mir auseinander zu setzen
Bine


----------



## DbSam (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bine,


uff, da fällt mir ja ein Stein vom Herzen...
Manchmal weiß man ja nicht wie man etwas schreiben soll, wenn man meint irgend etwas passt nicht...



lotta schrieb:


> Der ursprüngliche Plan war:
> Mit extrem wenig Geld, eine kleine Idylle zu schaffen.



Extrem wenig Geld: das weiß ich nicht
kleine Idylle:   Jaaaa.

Also, kurz gesagt:
Der Holzhütte hätte ich aber trotzdem einen passenderen Wald-/Teichlook verpasst. Weil eine vergrünte weiße Tür oder vergrünte weiße Dachleiste gammelig aussieht und nach Farbe oder Lappen schreit. Eine vergrünte/vermooste Latte in Holzoptik sieht einfach nur vergrünt und vermoost aus.
Zum Glück hast Du das Pflaster geschenkt bekommen und hattest soviel Mühe beim Einbau, sonst hätte ich dazu noch etwas geschrieben. Und trockene Füße sind wichtig. Vor allem, wenn man sich von innen beölt. 
Und ja: Irgendeinen Heldentod stirbt man immer... (Aber _Beton_pflaster an so einem schönen Teich...)


Weißt Du was, wenn Du das nächste mal feierst und Plätze frei hast...
Also mein Frauchen geht mit mir gerne zu irgendwelchen Feiern... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2014)

aber gerne doch...
Noch eine Frage am Rande,
dass ihr mit Katzen leben könnt, habe ich gesehen.
Wie sieht es denn mit evtl. auch mal sabbernden Hunden und vor allem deren Haaren aus?
Sonst wird es bei uns eher schwierig.

Wir sperren die beiden, bei einigen Besuchern problemlos für einen abend, in den Keller.
Aber Hund bleibt Hund und da sieht man eben immer irgendwo Haarspuren davon,
die darf man dann auch mit nach Hause nehmen
: sorry Tim, das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Trotz allem muss ich zugeben,
dass du meine Euphorie, der eben geleisteten Arbeit gegenüber,
etwas geschmälert hast.
Aber damit kann ich besser leben, als mit Ignoranz.
Bine
P.s.
Schreib deine" Pflastersteingedanken", 
doch trotzdem gerne per PN, wenn du hier nicht magst.
Ich bin von Natur aus nicht neugierig, sondern nur extrem interessiert


----------



## DbSam (23. Juli 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Trotz allem muss ich zugeben,
> dass du meine Euphorie, der eben geleisteten Arbeit gegenüber, etwas geschmälert hast


Siehste, genau das wollte ich aber überhaupt nicht erreichen.
Manchmal ist es einfacher etwas zu schwindeln und einfach zu schreiben: Suuuper...
Ich kann das leider nicht, man würde es meiner 'Schreibe' sicher auch anmerken. (Ich jedenfalls erkenne meine kleinen Lügen auch Jahre später noch an Formulierungen.)

Du kannst auf Deine geleistete Arbeit stolz sein, sehr stolz sogar.like

Denn meine Bemerkungen sind erstens überhaupt nicht relevant für Dich und zweitens hege ich die vage Vermutung, dass nur relativ wenig Deiner Gäste mit meiner 'Brille und Sichtweise' Dein Werk betrachten. Und noch viel weniger sind so herzlos wie ich und sagen Dir die persönliche Meinung auch noch ins Gesicht. Du wirst also nicht sehr viel weitere Kritik hören müssen... Und meine Meinung kannst Du einfach vergessen...

Also mir gefällt es und beim Feiern wird sowieso nicht auf das Betonpflaster geguckt, sondern den anderen Leuten in die Augen oder zum Teich...
Und jetzt geb ich Dir die verloren gegangene Euphorie zurück:

Und Hundehaare können wir ab, solange die Hunde nicht die ganzen Hosen abschlabbern...
Meine Schwester hat zwei herrlich _*unerzogene *_Schäferhunde, was denkst Du was die loslassen...


Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten

PS:
*hust*Hartbrandziegel waren keine mehr übrig?*hust*


----------



## lotta (23. Juli 2014)

leider nein  *hust *hust*


----------



## DbSam (23. Juli 2014)

*hust*Schade, sonst hättest Du das Betonpflaster entsorgen können.*hust*


----------

